# Acute onset of limp in 2 year old Havenese



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

My 2 yr old hav Ginger was running playfully outside as usual and I placed her in her potty pen, next thing I know , she is favoring her right hind leg ,limping on it with somewhat unsteady gait. She then seems like everything is ok starts to walk/run normally and it gives again like something slips and she holds up her leg. Standing up to beg for food, she fell back down as cannot support fully. Anybody with a similar story and the diagnosis/outcome. It is Sat nite.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry your sweet Hav is limping!
I would get her into the vet tomorrow if you can and have them check her for luxating patellas- it may have slipped-


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe you are right, I did search the site for similar symptoms and then felt her patella on the right and it seemed to move around more than' the left, it makes sense now after reading others stories and checking. Hope this won't require surgery as we have already been through the cherry eye tucking surgery on both eyes with pet ophthamologist earlier this year.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't have any advice, but I wanted to tell you I hope Ginger will be better soon! :hug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

One night Marble was doing a RLH down the stairs, missed a few steps, fell and then started limping and crying. He was much better the next day. I suspected it was his luxating patella because his vet told me early on that he had it. She said that it may slip in and out (I can actually feel a little pop when I move his leg), but it won't require surgery unless it got really bad. Maybe Ginger knocked her patella out while she was running. If Ginger is still limping tomorrow, take her to the vet and have it checked. You may find that it won't need surgery, at least right now. I hope she gets better and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope she's ok!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The dogs were doing RLH's on the wet grass and Bandit's back leg slid out from under her. The other dogs were right behind her and couldn't stop and her leg got tromped on. Oh did she yelp out! She was limping but could still jump. She injured her patella and the vet put her on..darn, everything is packed that we don't use so I can't find the bottle but think it was Cosiquin. It took a couple of months but her patella healed.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME! My Coton recently had surgery for his luxating patella. I'd definitely suggest getting to the vet as soon as possible. In the meantime you might want to severely limit Ginger's activity. After Cody got hurt the vet put him on an anti-inflammatory and he was only allowed to walk as far as it took for him to pee/poop - for 10 days. That gave the the tendons/ligaments time to heal (in Cody's case they didn't - hence the surgery). Definitely no running, jumping, etc.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that another one is limping around in pain. I hope that it turns out to be nothing and that Ginger is as good as new ina day or two.

Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

snakel said:


> My 2 yr old hav Ginger was running playfully outside as usual and I placed her in her potty pen, next thing I know , she is favoring her right hind leg ,limping on it with somewhat unsteady gait. She then seems like everything is ok starts to walk/run normally and it gives again like something slips and she holds up her leg. Standing up to beg for food, she fell back down as cannot support fully. Anybody with a similar story and the diagnosis/outcome. It is Sat nite.


How is Ginger doing now?

PLEASE DISREGARD. I JUST FOUND THE OTHER THREAD ABOUT HER SURGERY... SORRY ! LOL


----------

